# Shark ID



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

What type of shark is this?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Atlantic sharpnose shark


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

+1 ^
Not good eating. Better to release them.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

we released both of the two we caught. thanks. caught using mullet


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've bled them out, gutted em, got them iced quick and they were just ok eating. Definitely not as good as a blacktip


----------

